# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Foto desagüe de fondo.

## sotillof1

Buenas chicos, soy nuevo por aquí y ando buscando alguna foto de algún desagüe de fondo visto desde la zona de aguas arriba y con identificación de la presa. Muchas gracias.

----------


## quien es quien

> Buenas chicos, soy nuevo por aquí y ando buscando alguna foto de algún desagüe de fondo visto desde la zona de aguas arriba y con identificación de la presa. Muchas gracias.


Hola!

Busca en el hilo del embalse de Ulldecona, de cuanto estaba más seco que una mojama.

En el de Escalona creo que también hay, pero es posible que sean intermedios.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Sotillof1, aunque nos suelen gustar más vistos desde aguas abajo y desembalsando, quien es quien te ha dado buena información.
Esperamos tambien tus aportaciones y que te quedes con nosotros...jejeje
Un saludo y espero que encuentres lo que buscas.

----------


## titobcn

hola, Sotillof1 bienvenido, aqui te dejo estas fotos de la BreñaII, las tenia guardadas en mi PC, haber si te sirven.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Buenas chicos, soy nuevo por aquí y ando buscando alguna foto de algún desagüe de fondo visto desde la zona de aguas arriba y con identificación de la presa. Muchas gracias.


Buenas sotillo1.

Aquí te paso el link de un hilo en el que el forero Donan pone unas fotografías preciosas del embalse de El Villar completamente vacío y con los desagües de fondo (vista aguas arriba) al descubierto. Impresionante.
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-este-embalse
Otro forero, Manuel li, tiene fotos también de El Villar vacío publicadas en Panoramio o página similar. A ver si te las busco.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## quien es quien

Ahora que me acuerdo, en el subforo de Tous puede que también haya fotos de los desagües, de cuando su construcción.

----------


## sotillof1

Muchas gracias a todos, me ha servido de mucho vuestra ayuda.

----------


## titobcn

aqui te dejo otra que estaba por ahi perdida en mi PC, es la presa del Sichar creo.

----------


## HUESITO

Esta es reciente en "La Risca"

----------

sotillof1 (17-feb-2015)

----------


## sotillof1

¿Sabéis cuál es esta presa? Gracias por lo aportes una vez más.

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí te dejo unas fotos de la construcción de Iznájar donde se pueden ver estos desagües.

 

Y esta se pueden ver los sietes desagües desde aguas abajo y las dos tomas de agua para los grupos de producción de la Central eléctrica

----------

F. Lázaro (17-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (18-feb-2015),HUESITO (17-feb-2015),REEGE (17-feb-2015),sotillof1 (17-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenas esas tomas aberroncho.




> ¿Sabéis cuál es esta presa? Gracias por lo aportes una vez más.


Si se viese la presa completa en la segunda foto, forma del aliviadero, paisaje, etc... seguro que alguien la reconocería, pero así es más complicado  :Confused: 

Ahora mismo no se me ocurre cuál podría ser.

----------


## REEGE

Creo que se parece mucho a Beznar, no???

----------


## tescelma

> ¿Sabéis cuál es esta presa? Gracias por lo aportes una vez más.


Yo diría que es la presa Alto Lindoso que se encuentra en el río Lee, parroqia de Lindoso (Ponte da Barca) en el Parque Nacional de Peneda-Geres. Portugal.

----------

sotillof1 (17-feb-2015)

----------


## sotillof1

> Yo diría que es la presa Alto Lindoso que se encuentra en el río Lee, parroqia de Lindoso (Ponte da Barca) en el Parque Nacional de Peneda-Geres. Portugal.


Creo que has dado en el clavo.

----------


## Jonasino

Si es una necesidad, en el foro corespondiente ok. Si es un concurso, en "cafeteria" "¿que será¿"

----------

